
PG&E shares rocket higher after PUC boss says utility will be kept afloat - masonic
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/11/16/pge-shares-rocket-higher-after-puc-boss-says-utility-will-be-kept-afloat-amid-wildfire-uncertainties/
======
masonic
I don't understand the legal authority for using taxpayer money to bail out
PG&E for this given that SB 901 _does not take effect until January 1 2019_
and _has no retroactive authority_.

